# Raylan Givens' watch in Justified?



## rbf1138

I know he wears several, but I took some screenshots during the end of the last episode of season 4 and I think someone here may be able to ID it. I'm thinking Tag, Victorinox, Timex of some sort?


----------



## Drop of a Hat

The pusher tells me its a Timex because of the Indiglo.

He's been know to wear a Tag and a Rolex Sub.


----------



## rbf1138

Can anyone tell me which Timex it is?

http://www.amazon.com/Timex-T2N524-Indiglo-Leather-Quartz/dp/B004LKRT68/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

That it?



Drop of a Hat said:


> The pusher tells me its a Timex because of the Indiglo.
> 
> He's been know to wear a Tag and a Rolex Sub.


----------



## tinknocker

The newer Timex's, at least one I have and others I've see, use the crown for the Indilgo, just push it in. Older ones had a separate button, like above.


----------



## rbf1138

You know, it looks like it actually may be a Wengers Terragraph?

Look how close it is to this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Swiss-Milit...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## mrj008

I started a similar thread just after the season ended with no luck identifying the watch... one thing to point out that i noticed on the episode where Raylan and Boyd where trapped in the cabbin, the watch has a full lume dial so i dont think the pusher is for any kind of "indiglo" function


----------



## Willowmeister

Pretty certain it's this.

http://www.timex.co.uk/watches/expedition-rugged-field-t49261su

EDIT: scratch that - it's not. The dial is similar, but not the bezel.


----------



## Zarath

Is the jury already out on this one? I'd still like to know which watch this is...


----------



## David Kleinfeld

If it can help anyone to identify the actual model he is wearing, here is a screenshot I took of the latest episode :


----------



## Zarath

Ah, David, I was just about to do the same thing. Even cropped and rotated the image conveniently. This must be recognizable enough, I suppose, for someone to identify this watch. Right?

What do you think the upper pusher is for? That might be a clue.









To me, it looks a hell of a lot like a Hamilton (Khaki?). But I can't find this model (with the extra pusher and no date).


----------



## Recoil Rob

I have a watch where the extra "pusher" turns an inner bezel for compass or timing.


----------



## ED209

I'm not starting the latest season until I can watch them all at once, but I did notice that he has changed watch at least once already because it struck me as odd. Doesn't seem like a collector and he was living out of a motel at the time. It's a bit like they suddenly decided to change his hat.


----------



## mrj007

Well, after two years of searching, I finally found this stupid watch. Turns out its some kind of vintage Japanese made military watch. Now it will probably take me another two years to acquire one, but at least its a start... here you go gents, I give you Raylan's Watch....


----------



## normanparkinson

$20 on Amazon, including shipping.







Amazon.com: Mens Standard Military Time Luminous Hands Black Watch: Watches


----------



## heb

Nice job.

heb



mrj007 said:


> Well, after two years of searching, I finally found this stupid watch. Turns out its some kind of vintage Japanese made military watch. Now it will probably take me another two years to acquire one, but at least its a start... here you go gents, I give you Raylan's Watch....
> 
> View attachment 3441778


----------



## heb

Here's a good picture of Raylon wearing it.


----------



## mrj007

My question now is, after wearing a tag and a rolex why is he wearing this?


----------



## Gryffindor

Budget cuts!

In other news, I ordered one because reasons. It should be here next week. I'm fully expecting the crown and stem to pull right out of it. Details to follow!


----------



## tallguy

Just change the channel over to person of interest, where John Reed wears a Resco....(I'm a fan of both shows)


----------



## mrj007

LOVE Person of Interest, one of my new favorite shows. Just started the second season on Blu ray. Every time I see that Resco I want to sell my collection just to get one HA ha...


----------



## SC-Texas

That's hilarious


----------



## Gryffindor

It happened. It's here.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/week-more-affordables-pic-heavy-1753634.html#post14583778


----------



## mrj007

Gryffindor what is the case diameter of yours? I ordered one from a different site and its pretty small, like 36mm


----------



## Gryffindor

I'll get the tools out tomorrow to look, but eyeballing it at 1:30am says it's about 38mm of horrible.


----------



## mrj007

Hahahaha, it's so cheap I know, I wonder if he is wearing it for sentimental reasons


----------



## Gryffindor

I think he lost a bet!


----------



## airrun

I just started watching Justified on Amazon. Thank you guys for figuring this out. I was wondering. However, in the first episode of season 1, he had a different watch with metal bracelet. To me it sort of looked Citizen style.


----------



## airrun

OK. I wasn't even close. :roll: Just realized you guys mentioned Rolex and I found this: http://watchesinmovies.info/tv/justified-2010/


----------



## robbery

So did we ever find out what that extra pusher does?


----------



## dtrain

Nightlight? LOL


----------



## jameswicks

Anyone know where I can buy the Versales watch listed earlier in the thread?
Ping me if you know or have one to sell.


----------



## jameswicks

jameswicks said:


> Anyone know where I can buy the Versales watch listed earlier in the thread?
> Ping me if you know or have one to sell.


The reason I ask is that it is not available for sale at Amazon, online, nada. I can't find it for sale anywhere. Would appreciate a helping hand if you know where I can buy one.

Kindest regards, Walter James Wicks
South Florida


----------



## jameswicks

Anyone know where I can get my Versales watches repaired? I have a bunch of them - identical to the ones used on the TV show, Justified. All the watch repair shops I have tried do not have parts to repair them. Anyone with knowledge of where the head office of the Versales watch company?

Thank you
Kindest regards, Walter James "Jim" Wicks


----------



## O2AFAC67

Specifications from the Amazon post when the watch was available for sale there...

Watch Information
Brand, Seller, or Collection Name	*Versales*
Part Number	*d2730blkl*
Display Type	Analog
Clasp	buckles
Case material	Stainless steel
Case Thickness	7.4 millimeters
Band Material	Cloth
Band length	9 inches
Band width	22 millimeters
Band Color	Black
Dial color	White
Item weight	1.76 Ounces
Movement﻿	Japanese quartz


----------

